# What DRI is Doing Right



## hvsteve1 (Dec 28, 2015)

I recently came back from DRI Scottsdale Mirage. While many posts deal with DRI shortcomings and complaints, let me point out some things this particular DRI resort was doing well.

Having owned at Powhatan for something like 25 years, I have been to many resorts, including my own a number of times.  My recollection of timesharing is something less than a nice resort or hotel. The desk aims you toward your unit and you're on your own. Kitchens are often, even at the best resorts, supplied with cheap junk small appliances and cooking utensils. There's a coffeemaker with two or three filters and you have to go out and buy enough for the rest of the week, which is why I started traveling with a supply of both kinds of filters so I would not have that issue. We were also greeted by a sheet of paper listing every knife, fork, appliance, towel, etc. in the unit and were expected to take inventory so we wouldn't be accused of stealing something after we left. There was always a procedure for check out which included, in some cases, stripping the beds and piling linens and towels in a certain area to save housekeeping some time. We also, of course, had to haul out the garbage. We also got used to being charged for internet in the unit and, sometimes, in the lobby (Thanks, Marriott).

When checking in this time, there was no inventory to take.  There were toiletries in both bathrooms, not the tiny hotel sizes, but larger tubes and bottles including such things as body lotion and bath salts. And they came in a nice travel case (which we left behind). The kitchen had plenty of supplies including coffee filters and disposable dispensers with salt and pepper. As with our home resort, the small appliances in the kitchen where very good Cuisinart, not the cheapest Walmart junk we have found in some of the best timeshares. The pots and pans were also Cuisinart. There's just something about cooking with the good quality stuff like you have at home to make the place feel a little more luxurious.  The three TV sets, in the living room and both bedrooms, were all good sized flat screens with HD and HBO.

We were offered mid-week housekeeping service.  She came a bit early so we declined a room makeover. However she did hand me a big armload of fresh towels. There was free, reasonably fast internet in the room and two desktops, with a very handy printer, in the lobby, which had people gathering in it constantly There was a coffee bar with a fancy coffee machine going 24/7.

The staff were very friendly. When we were ready to check out I asked if we had to do any of the usual things such as stripping the bed or taking out garbage. The young lady looked shocked and said, "No. We have people for that! Just walk out and close the door." She also asked if we needed help with luggage. I said no but might have accepted if we had a flight or two of stairs to contend with.

The bottom line is this was more like a stay in a better hotel or resort and less like the timeshare experience I have become used to over the years. _I don't know if this is DRI procedure or the way that particular management is running their resort. _But it sure beats the stripping the beds and taking out the trash I have become used to as an end to my vacation.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 28, 2015)

I agree that when DRI takes over they make improvements to the resorts. 



hvsteve1 said:


> There were toiletries in both bathrooms, not the tiny hotel sizes, but larger tubes and bottles including such things as body lotion and bath salts. And they came in a nice travel case (which we left behind).


I noticed this at my resort that was taken over by DRI (Riviera in Capistrano Beach/ Dana Point). But it wasn't consistent. I've stayed there three times since DRI took over and the toiletries were only there once. I chalked it up to the housekeeping learning curve, they're getting used to doing things differently and might be forgetting. 



hvsteve1 said:


> The kitchen had plenty of supplies including coffee filters and disposable dispensers with salt and pepper. As with our home resort, the small appliances in the kitchen where very good Cuisinart, not the cheapest Walmart junk we have found in some of the best timeshares. The pots and pans were also Cuisinart. There's just something about cooking with the good quality stuff like you have at home to make the place feel a little more luxurious.


YES! 
This makes a huge difference. I noticed our resort had better kitchen equipment after DRI took over. It really makes a difference.

Regarding coffee filters - I've been to a few resorts that use permanent filters. This is so great! It's less wasteful and it makes it so much easier for guests. 



hvsteve1 said:


> The three TV sets, in the living room and both bedrooms, were all good sized flat screens with HD and HBO.


I noticed this upgrade in our resort as well. However, many were installed crooked. I am hoping it's fixed by now.



hvsteve1 said:


> The staff were very friendly.


To me, this was the biggest difference. In the past I remember the front desk staff being rude and frustrating to interact with. Housekeeping and maintenance was always polite. But the front desk change improved my perception of the place greatly.

At my resort they also improved the pool facility. They have much better pool towels, chairs, and they reopened the snack bar by the pool for a few hours on the weekends, which is really nice. 

And they put up nicer art on the walls in the hallways too. I like it better.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 28, 2015)

We frequently stay at the Point at Poipu, Kaanapali Beach Club, and Greensprings (Williamsburg). The positive comments mentioned above also apply to the stays we've had at those 3 DRI resorts. The properties are well maintained inside and out, and the front desk people have been friendly and helpful. The majority of the DRI complaints I've seen have to do with what happens during presentations. My advice is simple: *don't go to presentations*. If you see a vacation package that requires attending a presentation, don't take it.


----------



## dwojo (Dec 28, 2015)

DRI does quite a lot to improve resorts that they control and their customer service is very good. My wife and I have seen the results at several resorts. The two that come to mind are Powhatan Plantation and Scottsdale Links.
  Where they drop the ball is with there sales presentations. What you already have is not enough according to almost every sales rep. We were in Hawaii a few months ago and did a presentation on Maui. The sales rep was unable to answer any of our questions but made it clear that we did not have enough points or own in the right collection. I tried several times to explain to this person that we had more than we can use in any one year and in the collection we preferred. After 2 hours of what was supposed to be a 55 minute presentation I had to be rude and tell this person to be quiet and get the closer so I could get to a tour I had scheduled. The closer was just as bad. The only way we will attend another presentation is if it is required.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 29, 2015)

*I appreciate this thread very much.  All good information. Thank you for your post.*



hvsteve1 said:


> I recently came back from DRI Scottsdale Mirage. While many posts deal with DRI shortcomings and complaints, let me point out some things this particular DRI resort was doing well.



Only the negatives have stuck in my brain.  My group of resorts was acquired in October by DRI.  

I am glad to hear about the positives that you experienced.  These are the kinds of things that are important to me now when I visit a timeshare for vacation.  

I agree, it's great not having to follow a detailed check-out procedure.  It's been a part of the timeshare vacation experience for years.  I stayed at a resort this past year that had no check-out procedure.  Drop your keys off.  It seemed strange, but good....very good.

I stayed at a resort several years ago that required a check-out inspection by staff before checking out.  That seemed very extreme.

I look forward to some of these DRI "upgrades" at my resorts.


----------



## jeffox (Dec 30, 2015)

*DRI*

I never had any problems with my stays at DRI properties, my only problem was they were expensive. i hated to use my week at Polo Towers because if I deposited it, I could get 2-3 weeks making the price per week more reasonable. 

I don't think the DRI sales people were any worse than any other sales weasel, and I would never volunteer for a presentation no matter what they offer. I unplug the phone when I get to the room and never go to the main areas to avoid being snatched.


----------



## kalima (Dec 31, 2015)

*fees*



jeffox said:


> I never had any problems with my stays at DRI properties, my only problem was they were expensive. i hated to use my week at Polo Towers because if I deposited it, I could get 2-3 weeks making the price per week more reasonable.
> 
> I don't think the DRI sales people were any worse than any other sales weasel, and I would never volunteer for a presentation no matter what they offer. I unplug the phone when I get to the room and never go to the main areas to avoid being snatched.



When you deposited your week, was that with II or RCI? Isn't there an exchange fee PER WEEK when you do this? I have used II with my points account but also own a week on Maui, if I get a separate account for that week that I own and I exchange my Maui week won't there be a fee for each week that I book? Is there a way of making a 2 week booking and only being charged one fee?


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 31, 2015)

I agree with others that Diamond's hospitality business does a good job, and that the sales division is very problematic. Nevertheless, it is not so clear that Diamond’s accommodations are a good value. 

A number of people who own both Diamond and Marriott have said that Marriott provides better quality and a more reasonable price. Diamond has a similar disparity between quality and value when compared with Wyndham. 

Diamond's 2016 maintenance fee for 15,000 points is $2,501 (US collection). Wyndham's 2016 fee for an equivalent number of points is $1,545 (300,000 CWA points). In addition, Diamond's Club fee for 15,000 points is $250 while Wyndham's Program fee for the equivalent points is $171. 

$2,501 v. $1,545 is quit a difference! Diamond's maintenance fees are 30% higher, but their resorts and hospitality services are not any better than those offered by Wyndham. 

So Diamond may be doing the hospitality business right, but it's doing that at a price well above the alternatives.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 31, 2015)

When we were in Scottsdale and had our 10 minutes with the sales guy (yeah, that's how long it took  ) he acted amazed I hadn't converted my Club points to the Collection. I looked at him like he was nuts. 15,000 points in The Club was $1,471.42 in MF for 2016. I guess that's about $1,000 less than the collection, which never worked out like they promised.

Also, when comparing DRI to Marriott, look at the comments on their boards regarding fees and reduced benefits over the years. I don't think ANYBODY on the TUG boards is totally happy with their timeshare. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## dwojo (Dec 31, 2015)

I agree Diamond does hospitality very well. Although the quality of their resorts is not equivalent to Marriott they are clean and comfortable. The maintenance and other fees are quite a bit higher than they should be. Their sales presentations have gotten much more high pressure again.


----------

